# Newbie



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Lakewood Washington here. 2008 32bhdsle sydney ed. 2004 dodge ram 2500 5.9 diesel.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Perhaps you can join us at the PNW Rally this Spring.

Click here for details
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19609


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy neighbor!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers









Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME* to the best "not so little anymore" site in cyberspace!!!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OOOOHHH 32BHDSLE!!! Nice!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Another Northwest Outbacker!

Welcome!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com from the other side of the country.









Brian


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!! As a fairly new member myself let me warn you that this site is kind of addicting, and VERY helpful!!
Ember


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks to all. Had no idea people were this into the whole experience of the great outdoors. I have found that i am becoming a bit of an addict all ready. Cant wait for the first trip shes brand spanking new. Goodbye for now


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

jozway said:


> Lakewood Washington here. 2008 32bhdsle sydney ed. 2004 dodge ram 2500 5.9 diesel.


Welcome aboard, right this way to fun and happiness


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> Welcome!! As a fairly new member myself let me warn you that this site is kind of addicting, and VERY helpful!!
> Ember


 *"KINDA"?????*









S'ok, Ember...have a sip of the kool-aid and just sit back & relaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxx...we'll take care of you from here.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome!! As a fairly new member myself let me warn you that this site is kind of addicting, and VERY helpful!!
> Ember


*"KINDA"?????*









S'ok, Ember...have a sip of the kool-aid and just sit back & relaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxx...we'll take care of you from here.....
[/quote]

If they attend the PNW Rally in May, then the Kool-Aid will be administered in little red plastic cups...about 12-14oz at a time.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

jozway said:


> Lakewood Washington here. 2008 32bhdsle sydney ed. 2004 dodge ram 2500 5.9 diesel.


Slidell ,LA here! finally another newby like me!!!







--we have the sydney 32bhds le too! what type of sway are you using? I have a new toy Tundra crew max and worried about the sway issue...


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. We are truly glad to see you here.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome!! As a fairly new member myself let me warn you that this site is kind of addicting, and VERY helpful!!
> Ember


*"KINDA"?????*









S'ok, Ember...have a sip of the kool-aid and just sit back & relaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxx...we'll take care of you from here.....
[/quote]

If they attend the PNW Rally in May, then the Kool-Aid will be administered in little red plastic cups...about 12-14oz at a time.








[/quote]









WHAT?







no syringes this time?no iv's?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome PNW neighbor!







Please try to join our rally in May!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Congratulations on your new home away from home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Planning to take it easy on them for their first Rally.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Believe it is easy lift sway control with wdh rated at 10,000/1,000. Took a test run down the freeway superbowl sunday and didnt even know it was there. Not sure what your truck is rated for though? Definately the nicest trailer for the money. I spent about 6 months looking and found alot of junk out there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jozway
















to Outbackers! 

Happy Camping,


----------



## etcgard (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm thinking I may not belong here?? No Outbackers. Just a Lance truck camper. There's some good info. here though. Can I stay


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Cowgirl,

You have already joined. Too late to back out now.

You are already a part of the clan, so yes, you get/have to stay.


----------

